# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Kur merret kalcium gjate shtatzanise?

## bebi im

pershendetje te gjitheve, vecanerisht femrave shtatzane :Lulja3: 
jam e interesuar te di se kur merret kalciumi ne forme tablete gjate shtatzanise, sepse une jam ne javen e 19 dhe nuk kam filluar te marr ende kalcium tablete. gjate kesaj periudhe kam marre acid folik(deri ne javen e 13) dhe me pas e kam nderprere, nderkohe qe marr rregullisht multivitamine tablete 1 here ne dite.
ju lutem kush ka nje info te sakte apo nje eksperience te veten le te ma thote...
jam ne pritje...

----------


## Enii

un skam marre fare thjesht kam ngrene shume bulmetra. ska si natyralja mendoj.

----------


## bebi im

> un skam marre fare thjesht kam ngrene shume bulmetra. ska si natyralja mendoj.


nuk e di sa e mjaftueshme eshte marrja e kalciumit me ane te ushqimit!!!!!
gjithesesi te falenderoj per pergjigjen

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*Bebi im, persh lexoje ket tufez ketu me pashte*
http://www.bebaime.com/ushqimipersht...-t-shtatz-nave

----------


## bebi im

> *Bebi im, persh lexoje ket tufez ketu me pashte*
> http://www.bebaime.com/ushqimipersht...-t-shtatz-nave


flm per linku-n, jam dakort me ushqimet te marra ne menyre natyrale dhe kete lloj ushqimi une ne pergjithesi e konsumoj, por kam frike se eshte e pamjaftueshme dhe ndoshta duhet shoqeruar edhe me kalcium tablete...

----------


## mia@

Ka qe e kane te nevojshme marrjen e kalciumit jo vetem nga ushqimet. Une kam marre me djalin. Ta thote doktori nese e ke apo jo te nevojshme. Pa u konsultuar me te mos e merr.

----------


## Marya

Te gjitha kane nevoje, ose ti merre si supliment dhe keshtu i jep edhe femijes, ose femija do ta marri calciun nga dhembet e tu.

----------


## bebi im

ditet e fundit kam vene re se me del pak gjak nga mishrat e dhembeve kur i laj, bera konsulte me dentisten ajo me tha mos u shqeteso se thjesht kane nevoje per pak pastrim...
ne fakt doktori nuk me ka thene gje nese duhet apo s'duhet ta marr kalciumin tablete, po sec kam nje pershtypje se mos ka harruar te ma thote dhe une ne fakt harrova ta pyes...
kam frike se deri kur ti vije rradha vizites tjeter mos eshte vone, prandaj vendosa te pyes ketu, nese e keni marre ne cfare muaji te shtatzanise e keni marre...

----------


## broken_smile

> nuk e di sa e mjaftueshme eshte marrja e kalciumit me ane te ushqimit!!!!!
> gjithesesi te falenderoj per pergjigjen


teorikisht mund te jete e mjaftueshme, praktikisht varet nga menyra e te ushqyerit. nese nuk mjafton me ane te ushqimit (sipas studimeve duhen 1200 mg/die), atehere eshte mire te marresh suplement me tableta. kalciumi eshte i domosdoshem gjate gjithe shtatzanise, akoma me shume ne tremujorin e fundit, por edhe gjate dhenies gji.

----------


## miki_al2001

Ne pergjithesi cdo grua me barre duhet te marri 1 kokerr multivitamin tablete ne dite, gjate gjithe barres.Jane tableta 400 mg multivitamin.Pervec se duhet te hash ushqime te shendetshme si fruta,zarzavate,bylmetra duhet te marrish edhe suplement qe kane calcium,acid folic etj.Nese ske filluar akoma duhet ta besh sa me shpejt.

Shiko per vitamina qe perfshijne:
400 micrograms (mcg)  folic acid.
400 IU  vitamin D. 
200 to 300 milligrams (mg)  calcium.
70 mg  vitamin C.
3 mg thiamine.
2 mg riboflavin.
20 mg  niacin.
6 mcg vitamin B12.
10 mg vitamin E.
15 mg zinc.
17 mg iron.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Marya

Lexova qe vitamina d e marre gjate shtatzanise rrit rriskun e alergjise alimentare tek femijet.
Dhe marrja e acid folik po gjate shtatzanise ulka rriskun e autizmit.
Hmmm interesante

----------

